# Miley Cyrus investiert 50.000 Dollar in neue Figur



## beachkini (23 Jan. 2012)

​Schlank sein ist viel wert. *Miley Cyrus (19)* nimmt das wörtlich und gibt einen Haufen Geld aus, um die Kilos purzeln zu lassen.

Ihr Bauch ist straff und flach, die Beine sind rank und schlank und die Arme dünn und definiert. Die jüngsten Bikini-Fotos zeigen Miley Cyrus in Top-Form. So schlank und durchtrainiert haben wir die US-Schauspielerin noch nie gesehen. Wie das „Us Magazine“ berichtet, soll sie dafür auch einiges investiert haben – nicht nur Energie, sondern auch Geld.

Der Teenie-Star hat einen Ernährungsberater, einen eigenen *Koch und einen Personal Trainer angeheuert*, um sich in Form zu bringen. *50.000 Dollar* (38.800 Euro) soll Miley ausgegeben haben, um in wenigen Wochen die Kilos loszuwerden. Ein Freund von Cyrus sagte gegenüber dem „Us Magazine“, dass sie *rund sieben Kilo verloren* habe. *„Es war ihr egal, wieviel es kostet, so lange sie gut aussieht!“*

Eigentlich zeigte sich Miley Cyrus pummeliger – sehr sympathisch im Hollywood der Hungerhaken. Jetzt hat sie ihren Babyspeck endgültig verloren und wir hoffen, dass Miley dem Magerwahn nicht verfällt!
(stylebook)


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2012)

ihr Körper ist geil


----------

